# Tamron Officially Announces the 70-210mm F/4 Di VC USD



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 22, 2018)

```
<p><em><strong>February 22,2018, Commack, New York</strong>—</em> Tamron announces the launch of the 70-210mm F/4 Di VC USD (Model A034), a compact telephoto zoom lens for full-frame DSLR cameras. Model A034 provides superb optical performance throughout the entire zoom range and features a maximum magnification ratio of 1:3.1, the highest in its class.<span class="green">*</span> The design includes an internal zoom mechanism that provides solid mechanical construction and stable, reliable operation. Model A034 also employs a Dual MPU (Micro-Processing Unit) design, which enables high-speed and high-accuracy AF performance as well as powerful VC (Vibration Compensation) image stabilization for flexible and versatile use in various situations. For dependable outdoor use, the new telephoto zoom is equipped with Fluorine Coating and Moisture-Resistant Construction. The lens will be available in Canon and Nikon mounts in April at $799.00.</p>
<p><span class="green">*Among 70-200mm F/4 class interchangeable lenses for full-frame DSLR cameras (as of January 2018: Tamron)</span></p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><strong>PRODUCT HIGHLIGHTS</strong></p>
<p><strong>1. High-performance telephoto zoom lens with a constant maximum aperture of F/4</strong>

Leveraging Tamron’s years of knowhow developing telephoto zoom lenses, Model A034 achieves superb optical performance with high contrast and resolution. The optical construction (20 elements in 14 groups) uses three LD (Low Dispersion) lens elements to effectively compensate for axial and transverse chromatic aberrations, thereby ensuring crisp and crystal-clear image quality across the entire frame. Furthermore, Model A034 features a constant maximum aperture of F/4 throughout the entire zoom range, thus providing superior control over depth-of-field and excellent bokeh. Compared to large aperture telephoto zoom lenses, the new A034 is lighter with a weight of just 30.3 oz. and is more compact with a total length of only 6.8 in. for excellent portability. The lighter weight and smaller size make this new lens easier to carry and instantly spring into action.</p>
<p><strong>2. Class-leading magnification ratio and MOD (Minimum Object Distance)</strong>

Model A034 boasts the highest-in-class maximum magnification ratio of 1:3.1 and the shortest-in-class<span class="green">*</span> MOD of 37.4 in. The shorter working distance enables photographers to capture close-up images of small objects like flowers while using a telephoto zoom.</p>
<p><span class="green">*Among 70-200mm F/4 class interchangeable lenses for full-frame DSLR cameras (as of January 2018: Tamron)</span></p>
<p><strong>3. Highly reliable internal zoom mechanism</strong>

Thanks to an internal zoom mechanism, the physical length of the A034 does not change during zooming, thereby minimizing changes in the center of gravity and providing more stable use and operation. In addition, it’s not necessary for the photographer to move backwards even when shooting space is limited, for instance, when photographing through a wire mesh fence at a zoo. So-called “zoom creep” is impossible because the overall length never extends. Furthermore, the design provides a very robust and sturdy feeling, and the non-rotating front element makes the use of polarizing filters much easier.</p>
<p><strong>4. High-speed Dual MPU (Micro-Processing Unit) control system delivers responsive autofocus performance plus outstanding VC (Vibration Compensation) image stabilization</strong>

The Dual MPU system includes two high-performance MPUs (micro-processor units) dedicated to VC processing and lens system control. Both MPUs have a DSP (Digital Signal Processing) block that provides high-speed digital signal processing, improving the computing power of the entire system. This new control system achieves high-speed and precise AF performance as well as assured VC effects.</p>
<p><strong>Excellent autofocus performance</strong>

Model A034’s AF drive system uses a USD (Ultrasonic Silent Drive) ring-type ultrasonic motor for outstanding responsiveness and to ensure fast, precise focusing. Plus, the new zoom is equipped with a Full-time Manual Focus override mechanism that enables a photographer shooting with AF to instantly make fine manual focusing adjustments without switching the AF-MF mode switch.</p>
<p><strong>Outstanding vibration compensation effects</strong>

The new A034 is equipped with Tamron’s proprietary VC system and achieves the CIPA image stabilization performance level of 4 stops.<span class="green">*</span> Even in low light or with slow shutter speeds, photographers can enjoy shake-free handheld shooting with ease and comfort.</p>
<p><span class="green">*CIPA Standard Compliant. For Canon: EOS-5D MKIII is used; for Nikon: D810 is used.</span></p>
<p><strong>5. Fluorine Coating</strong>

The surface of the front element is coated with a protective fluorine compound that has excellent water-and oil-repellant qualities. The front surface is easier to wipe clean and is less vulnerable to the damaging effects of dirt, dust, moisture or oily fingerprints, allowing for much easier maintenance. The coating also provides an enhanced level of durability, and will sustain its effectiveness for years.</p>
<p><strong>6. Moisture-Resistant Construction</strong>

Seals are located at the lens mount area and other critical locations to prevent infiltration of moisture and/or rain drops to provide Moisture-Resistant Construction. This feature affords an additional layer of protection when shooting outdoors under adverse weather conditions.</p>
<p><strong>7. Compatible with Tamron teleconverter</strong>

The new lens is also compatible with the TELECONVERTER 1.4x (Model TC-X14) and TELECONVERTER 2.0x (Model TC-X20), which increase the focal length of the lens to 1.4 times and 2 times the original, respectively. Both teleconverters are carefully designed and constructed to provide outstanding high image quality.</p>
<p>Note: For more detailed information about teleconverters, please refer to the Tamron website.</p>
<p><strong>8. Compatible with TAMRON TAP-in ConsoleTM, an optional accessory</strong>

The new A034 is compatible with the optional TAMRON TAP-in Console, an optional accessory product that provides a USB connection to a personal computer, enabling users to easily update a lens’s firmware as well as customize features including fine adjustments to the AF and VC.</p>
<p><strong>9. Optional tripod mount compatible with Arca-Swiss style quick release plates</strong>

For rapid attachment to a tripod, an Arca-Swiss style tripod mount is available as an optional accessory. Featuring a hinge-type ring section, connection is easy even when the lens is mounted on a camera. To maximize the advantages of the small and lightweight F/4 zoom lens, the tripod mount is made of lightweight, sturdy magnesium alloy.</p>
<p><strong>10. Electromagnetic diaphragm system now used also for Nikon-mount lenses</strong>

An electromagnetic diaphragm system, which has been a standard feature for Canon-mount lenses, is now employed in Nikon-mount lenses.<span class="green">*</span> More precise diaphragm and aperture control is possible because the diaphragm blades are driven and controlled by a built-in motor through electronic pulse signals.</p>
<p><span class="green">*Available only with cameras compatible with the electromagnetic diaphragm (D5, D4s, D4, D3X, Df, D850, D810, D810A ,D800, D800E, D750, D600, D610, D300S, D500, D7500, D7200, D7100, D7000, D5600, D5500, D5300, D5200, D5100, D5000, D3400, D3300, D3200, D3100). (As of January 2018; Tamron)</span></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## snoke (Feb 22, 2018)

Where MTF?


----------



## MrFotoFool (Feb 22, 2018)

Note the tripod mount is "optional". I wonder how much extra it will cost?


----------



## Sharlin (Feb 22, 2018)

MrFotoFool said:


> Note the tripod mount is "optional". I wonder how much extra it will cost?



So it _is_ optional after all :O That's what I thought at first but when the price tag turned out as high as it is I assumed that it would at least come with the tripod collar. The mount for the recent 100-400mm sells for $130 or so.


----------



## IglooEater (Feb 22, 2018)

Tamron must be fairly confident in their offering to list it at 800 plus a tripod collar...


----------



## bsbeamer (Feb 22, 2018)

As a Tamron 70-200 F/2.8 G1 owner - at $800 for this F/4, I'd probably look elsewhere. Finding a used or refurb Canon 70-200mm f/4L IS USM may be a better spend of similar money. I'm sure it's a great performing lens, but no mount included and lack of integrated in-body Canon lens features makes this a tough sell for Canon owners.


----------



## mistaspeedy (Feb 22, 2018)

Seems too close to the original 'G1' 70-200 F2.8 in price.... 
Unless this thing has super stellar performance wide open, people will look for the G1 F2.8.


----------



## slclick (Feb 23, 2018)

Right now the G2 2.8 can be had for 1049 USD with a $100 rebate. Pretty much the same price as Canon f/4 IS. I think if it would have come in at 699 with collar then it would be a slam dunk but anyone could hold out and save for a tiny bit and have so much more (well, that's conjecture since no one knows yet how good or not this item is)


----------



## slclick (Feb 23, 2018)

*PING* Dustin,

Can you tell us at this point when you expect to get a copy of this lens and start your review? TIA


----------

